# 11YO TOO SKINNY :(



## MyVizslaMax (Sep 1, 2020)

Hi All, I have a 11YO Vizsla who is still as active as he was as a puppy. Just the normal white beard/white paws.
The last 6months he has really started to lose so much weight - but happy otherwise. I am after suggestions on basically 'fattening' him up.
No medical issues.

Kind Regards


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would be concerned that something medical is going on. It's not normal for them to start losing weight, if they are still eating the same amount. I could see it, if he's eating less. 

As for as upping his weight with food. Find a good all-age food that is higher in calories per cup, than what you are feeding now. Unless my dogs start slowing down, I feed food that is 30/20 with 475 kcal/cup


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

As Red said, if he's eating the same & exercising the same, weight loss could very likely be a medical issue. If he were mine, I would have his vet check him out. Especially since it's been a sustained issue & not a temporary "glitch".


----------



## CaseyStryker (Oct 24, 2020)

I concur. Sudden weight loss is never normal. I don't mean to scare you but I'll share a story with you. Years ago my 10 year old Lab lost a lot of weight within a few months. My wife was the one that mentioned that he looked thinner than normal, but otherwise he was fine. Took him to the vet and they couldn't find anything wrong at the time. Gradually over the coarse of a few months he started to wear down. Turns out he had lymphoma. If you haven't already, get bloodwork done. By the time we found out there wasn't a whole lot we could do. It may not be anything too serious, but definitely get it checked out.


----------

